# Fall Creek Falls... revisited



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 3, 2010)

Shortly after I got this Sony - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dsch20.asp
.. we went to Fall Creek Falls State Park about an hour down the road from us - this was in Oct. '09. The leaves were past "peak" COLORS.. so this year I'll get down there earlier.

Ravines, gorges and falls galore -







Rambling streams -











Little falls -











Beautiful scenery -






(be sure speakers are on)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8DZyJLQIYI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSJZTIKwAoY






And did I mention falls? -






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSJZTIKwAoY


----------



## Isa (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful pics and amazing videos! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jdawn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, that brings back memories! I'm originally from Tn. too and have been to Fall Creek Falls many times (but it's been many, many years since I've been back)~ such a beautiful area! I didn't have to turn the sound on to hear the falls, because the pics brought it all back for me! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Sep 4, 2010)

OK Nerd, now ya just showing off. WoW!!!! I am speechless.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife calls me a NERD.... she says I never listen to anything she says.. or something like that(???)!

I apologize for not paying attention [ I posted the same video 2X ]

This -






.. is this -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBYXnWqCnt0&feature=related


----------



## Candy (Sep 4, 2010)

Well at least we know now where you got Redfoot Nerd from.  These are just beautiful and the videos make me feel like I took a short vacation to this wonderful place. Wow you are lucky to have that just an hour away from you.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 5, 2010)

All of this is just a small example of what is in store for those that believe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-aTL4ZOUqk&NR=1

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow. And i enjoyed watching it both times. What a beautiful place.
Thank you for sharing


----------

